# building large in wall tank



## docdubz (Aug 25, 2014)

I need some tips on building a large in wall fish tank. It is going to be approximately 3.5'Lx3.5'W. I have room enough to make it as tall as 5 feet. What is the tallest I should go so that it will be stable on its tank stand? And would 4x4's be sturdy enough for the stand or should I go thicker? Also would you go with glass or acrylic for a tank this size? 

This is going to be much larger than anything that I've made before so any input is appreciated.


----------



## Topshelf (Jan 8, 2015)

If my calculations are correct , thats around 460 gallons and almost 4000 pounds. Please tell me you will be putting this in a basement or solid concrete floor.
Forget wood , for the base I would use concrete blocks cemented together as the perimeter and perfectly levelled. More to come if you're interested.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

your floor joists are only gonna take about 180 pounds pre square inch, 4,000 pounds needs to be on concrete! Secondly I feel like we are missing alot of your idea with out some sort of visual aide, can we get some pics of the potential spot.
P.s. How close is your pluming to where your gonna put this behemouth


----------

